# How many of you faced this already?



## mrjackdempsey (9 Mar 2012)




----------



## thingymajig (9 Mar 2012)

hey mate brings back memories that.And smells and puke and all the good things in life.......lol.i found trying to do
that manouvre in the early hours of the morning most challenging...and in the dark...

by the way..whats the gloves all about YOU WUSS. LOL.never had them In my day.....

cheers mark..


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (9 Mar 2012)

latex Gloves. Get a grip man!! This video could go viral mate. Could see you on rude tube in a few months time.

Been there myself TWICE. The newborn, black tar like deposits are grim for sure, they will clear up in a week or so, but just wait till the teething /weening stage.   

You made me laugh....    

Ps. Congratulations. Best feeling in the world isn`t it.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (9 Mar 2012)

Quick clarification, it's not me ( my babies days are truly behind me (no pun intended)), my biggest baby is training to be a midwife and thought I would be amused, I dry heave still at the smell of soiled nappies


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (9 Mar 2012)

Tinterweb hey. How things get lost in translation?   Kudos on the career choice though. It is a very fulfilling, and rewarding job. The wife`s best friend is a midwife, She delivered both our boys. I have alot of time for people who choose this as a proffession. I couldn`t do it. I`m far too squeamish, and way, way to emotional. It`s by no means an easy job?

The video still made me LOL.


----------



## ghostsword (10 Mar 2012)

I got two kids, and there is no way that I miss changing nappies. Wife said that we could maybe have another. Told her that I rather adopt a kid already potty trained..  
Or get a dog. 

The worse of parenting are nappy changes, when the babies get sick and vomiting. 

Everything else I can deal but sick and poo.. Nopes not for me... 


___________________________


----------



## John S (10 Mar 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> The worse of parenting are nappy changes, when the babies get sick and vomiting.
> 
> Everything else I can deal but sick and poo.. Nopes not for me...



Agreed. Had to change my nephews nappy the other week when looking after him, god I'd forgotten how rancid they could be


----------



## Christie_ZXR (11 Mar 2012)

Oh dear. That makes me rather glad I don't have a baby!! lol.


----------



## Tomfish (11 Mar 2012)

Pah, baby poo. I change grown mens nappies daily, the horror,the horror! When i change my 1 year olds nappy it makes me think of crododile dundee 'you call that a nappy, THIS is a nappy!'


----------

